# Brakes questions



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

The time has come for me to work on my brakes. So before I do anything, I have some questions I am trying to answer. 

As of late, I've been slowing down. In part due to gas prices. But also due to the fact that speeding tickets are friggin expensive in Irving, TX. Anyways, I've been driving slower and faster. Most of the time I am within 10 miles of the speed limit. But seeing as I am constantly drivin home around midnight on the HWY183-I35-I30 route, I kick up the speed as there are some fun turns. But something lately has been worrying me. At higher speeds if I even lightly press the brakes, I get a shuddering from the front wheels. Like instead of coasting for 90-60, lightly using the brakes to speed up the deceleration. What causes that? How do I fix it?

Is Motul 600 OK to use with the stock brake system? Will I notice much of a difference?

Also, where can I get some good semi-metallic pads for my car? How much do they run?

I know there's a lot of questions.... I do appreciate the help!


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

You have an uneven brake pad material distribution across the surface of the rotors. When the pad is pressed up against the rotor, it is forced to slide over all those little bumps of pad material and vibrates your steering wheel. The usual fix is getting your rotors resurfaced (if the problem has not be percistant for too long).

Why do you want some cheap shit semi metalic pads? Step up to cermaic and kevlar, its not too expensive. Get some Axxis Ultimates. You wont be sorry.

You wont feel a difference with brake fluid unless your currently experiencing fade.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Wont Be Beat said:


> *You have an uneven brake pad material distribution across the surface of the rotors. When the pad is pressed up against the rotor, it is forced to slide over all those little bumps of pad material and vibrates your steering wheel. The usual fix is getting your rotors resurfaced (if the problem has not be percistant for too long).
> 
> Why do you want some cheap shit semi metalic pads? Step up to carbon kevlar, its not too expensive. Get some Axxis Ultimates. You wont be sorry.
> 
> You wont feel a difference with brake fluid unless your currently experiencing fade. *


Ok, that makes sense. It hasn't been doing it for long so it's probably just the rotors neding to be turned.

What is the price difference? Is there much of a difference in pad life? I've got a ton of other work to do also, i.e. suspension, tires, leaks... WEDDING.

Well if hitting the brake, and they car stopping, then all of a sudden it feels like it isn't doing anything is fluid fade, then I'm heading in the right direction. Anyone care to educate me on this?


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

www.cobaltfriction.com will get you where you want to go.

To learn more about fade, read my writeup on it here: http://www.accordinglydone.com/tech.php?ID=73


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

thanks for the info... as soon as I get done reading this 17 page suspension thread I'll check those out.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

BTW, It is my understanding that carbon pads do real well at high temps. How well do they do at low temps? Am I going to get scared in the mornings on the way to work?


Heck, for $15 more than the my previous pads, it seems to be pretty well worth it.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

It really depends on the pad. There is a lot more involved than just one of the materials in a pads' composition. Go to the cobalt friction website. It is setup really well. It tell you the operating range of temperatures and the chase test coefficient of friction which you can compare to stock. You will have no cold weather problems with Axxis Ultimates. One slow stop from 25mph and your good to go.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Sweetness... I looked at their site... Care to guess where I'm getting my brakes from?


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

From my generous sponsor, Cobalt Friction?


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Ya. I'm gonna order them this weekend hopefully. Now that my bank account has been replenished. =)


----------



## togenji (Oct 10, 2002)

how much do ceramics go for, i bought my raybestos for 60 and my dad is yelling at me for spending too much for brakes...


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

I just ordered new pads for my car. Stepping up to Axxis Ultimates. (ceramic) My friend with the 240 put some on his car and we ablsolutely loved them. They seem to be great all around pads. Not to mention $65 is only $15 more than pads at O'Reilly cost....


----------

